# 3w x 225 equals?



## blowinthatloud (Dec 6, 2014)

So if i have a 225 x 3watt light does that equal 675watts? I have 4 of them and wondering if i can flower under them. Thanks BtL


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 6, 2014)

*most* lights only push about 1/2 the possible voltage through the LEDs.

A safe assumption would be [225 x 3 = 675 / 2 = 337.5] 
Then round down and say you have a 300w (draw) fixture.

my *GUESS* is that one of those fixtures could flower a 2'6" x 2'6" space

with proper spacing, I'd say 4 of them could do a 5' x 5' nicely


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2014)

I would think that a reputable light maker would post the actual draw of the light. Like Joe said, they almost never draw a full 100 percent.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 6, 2014)

I didnt buy them i got them from a friend, so i dont know much about them. I know they were 160$ a piece an there brand new in the box. Red blue orange an white colors.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 7, 2014)

A 700W LED that he purchased for $160?  Where was that happening?  What brand are they?  That is very very inexpensive for an LED that size.....


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 7, 2014)

There 300w from the research i been doing, comparing them to others. an they were on sale for 160 from an aquarium store goin outta business. Will they work to flower was my question that hasnt really been answered. BtL


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 7, 2014)

are they are powerful enough?  yes
are they the correct spectrum?  ???


I think we all ***-u-me(d) it was a LED grow light.

without a link to the light or more info, no one can answer that.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 7, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> are they are powerful enough?  yes
> are they the correct spectrum?  ???
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/HomCom-240W...8623390?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item51c80ca71e

similar to this


----------

